# Google SERP #1 for "best recording" : gramophone.co.uk



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

SERP is Search Engine Results Page. And having #1 position (top of page) on page 1 of Google SERP is powerful and profitable for whomever ends up in that coveted spot.

I often use the key-phrase "best recording" (in Google) when looking for the top recordings of specific compositions. 

E.g., Mozart 40 best recording, strauss eine alpensinfonie best recording, etc., etc.

And the source that often ends up at the very top (at least for the last few years) is: gramophone.co.uk.

Further down the Results page, listings for forums like TC or CMG may earn a spot.

What do you think? Does gramophone.co.uk earn its top spot? If not why?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Perhaps a different browser would solve the problem. Try www.duckduckgo.com?


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Google's PageRank algorithm produces result seen on the SERP. Google won't give away all its secrets but they do claim much of SERP "rankings" are based on the number of inbound links to that page. 
That's why you often see Wiki articles at or near the top of SERP.

Recently, I have seen TC pages ranking higher in results.

One other metric for search engine results might be its Alexa ranking (a measure of traffic stats):

gramophone.co.uk [approx. 78,000]
talkclassical.com [approx. 134,000]
classicalmusicguide.com [859,000]
facebook [3]
youtube [2]
Amazon [10]

More on TC and Alexa here:
https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/talkclassical.com#trafficstats


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I only look up Gramophone so I can avoid whatever recordings they recommend. I think they have some agenda to push contemporary often HIP recordings by British conductors, which is usually a style I don't enjoy.


----------

